# How many pigeons can fit up to this measure loft.



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

How many pigeons can fit up to this measure loft .

Regards.


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

depends on the type of pigeon I would say 20 racers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would say no more than 10 pigeons at any time. I have an 8x4 section and 9 fit in that comfortabley. you do not want to over crowd or then you are just asking for problems.


----------



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

high flyers pigeons


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

It also depends if the birds are let out often to excerise.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

on that drawing what brother me most is it 3 ft wide make it bigger , dont forget pigeons multiply really fast ,if not keep rollers they like small loft


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

cool drawing... looks small though?


----------



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok, thank you.


----------

